# Gutted!



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

After weeks of increased training and personal sacrifices, it looks like a bloody knee injury may put me out of the London Marathon.







It's in just over four week's time and if I don't get it sorted out I can rule out any hope. I've been running for a good number of years and had my fair share of injuries but the timing of this just couldn't be worse! Everything was going great, I did a 20 mile race in early February and off 5 weeks training I did a time of 1h 56. Off the back of this, I figured that with lots of hard training up to the Marathon, I could get a sub 2h 35, maybe even 2h 30. I now fear my dream may be shattered. I'd buy a new watch as consolation but any spare money is going on physio bills!

Oh well, such is life....

Andrew.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bad news Andrew,

I never could understand long distance running though. A mate of mine has done London a few times and the GNR. He's always complaing of injurys, makes me think exercise is not good for you.

get well soon.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheers Paul









A lot us runners including myself, never 'get around' to stretching and that's what causes problems along with over use. Before I started running, I never saw the attraction but now I can't imagine life without it. It's like an addiction / religion. Same as watch collecting really!

Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Andrew, I'm reluctant to pass on my sympathy by calling myself a fellow runner, your times are fantastic. I've been running now for 9 years after giving up football, but never seem too far away from injury myself. The stretching comment is an interesting one, I suffered cramps in a calf muscle during the Blackpool half marathon, the physio has insisted I do regular nerve stretches now to rectify the problem. After doing what I was told for a couple of weeks I managed to get through the Wilmslow half injury free. The next one I'm doing is the Coniston 14, I'm a bit more confident now. It's so annoying when these things loom up just in front of an event, I hope you can recover enough to have a go at it. Just to let you know, I've never done a full marathon, my best half time being 1:37. For you non runners out there this guy can run!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

You know, if man was destined to be running places he wouldn't have the intelligence to design vehicles....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Andrew, really sorry to hear that mate. I know the feeling only too well! I have ran with clubs and independantly for years. My wirst injury was a psoas bursa (owwwwwwwwwwwww!) which completely floored me. It was made worse when I went to a '_physical therapist_' (avoid completely, no qualifications needed) rather than a '_psysiotherapist_' to begin with. I was misdiagnosed with a torn quadricep and he tried hard massage and manipulation. Turns out it's the worst thing for a bursa (needs left alone/no training for 6 months!). My whole thigh/groin turned black with torn blood vessels and I couldn't even walk for a couple of weeks. I had only got back to training as well and had got my 10 miles well under and hour. Now I just accept I can't train so hard and I'm too old!

I sypmathise with you Andrew,

fingers crossed for a quick healing mate,

Cammy.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Russ said:


> Andrew, I'm reluctant to pass on my sympathy by calling myself a fellow runner, your times are fantastic. I've been running now for 9 years after giving up football, but never seem too far away from injury myself. The stretching comment is an interesting one, I suffered cramps in a calf muscle during the Blackpool half marathon, the physio has insisted I do regular nerve stretches now to rectify the problem. After doing what I was told for a couple of weeks I managed to get through the Wilmslow half injury free. The next one I'm doing is the Coniston 14, I'm a bit more confident now. It's so annoying when these things loom up just in front of an event, I hope you can recover enough to have a go at it. Just to let you know, I've never done a full marathon, my best half time being 1:37. For you non runners out there this guy can run!


Hi Russ,

Thankyou for the words of support; you know what it's like as a fellow runner! Upping the mileage puts you on a knife edge, knowing injury can strike at any time. Unfortunately, high mileage is a necessary evil if you're contemplating longer distance races.

I did the Wilmslow a few years ago and didn't respect the distance, having never done a half marathon before. I went through the first mile in 5:08 and paid the price big time!

I tried to get in the Coniston 14 but all entries were closed but I hope you have a fantastic run and hope you get a PB. You must let us know how you get on.

Regards,

Andrew.



scottishcammy said:


> Now I just accept I can't train so hard and I'm too old!
> 
> I sypmathise with you Andrew,
> 
> ...


Hi Cammy,

That's a stroke of bad luck, people like that shouldn't be allowed to practice without any form of qualification.

You're never too old, my Dad's 56 and last year got 57 minutes for ten miles in the Preston 10. It sounds like you were pretty handy in your running days, I hope your leg heals in time and you get the urge again to do the mileage.









Andrew.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My commiserations Andrew, it must be a really frustrating time.







I hope it works out ok.










I still play footie at 44 and played Sat/Sun till I was 38, can't remember when I last ran though.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Laager said:


> You know, if man was destined to be running places he wouldn't have the intelligence to design vehicles....


In my experience, he hardly has the intelligence to drive the bloody things....











> My commiserations Andrew, it must be a really frustrating time. I hope it works out ok.


Cheers Mark, we'll see what the physio says this afternoon....

Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Well I managed to get round the Coniston14 on Saturday, This was my 5th time and each year I forget just how tough it is. The course is so lumpy you just can't get into a running pattern. Anyway enough about an old fart staggering around, how did you go on Andrew? Do you stand a chance of running the London?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Russ said:


> Well I managed to get round the Coniston14 on Saturday, This was my 5th time and each year I forget just how tough it is. The course is so lumpy you just can't get into a running pattern. Anyway enough about an old fart staggering around, how did you go on Andrew? Do you stand a chance of running the London?


Well done for the Coniston 14 - I'll have a look at the results when they are posted. My Dad's actually won that race back in the 1980's and a mate of mine came second in it a few years ago.

I went to see the physio. She thinks it's bursitis and told me to just carry on running. 'Great!' I thought. Anyway, the pain seems to come and go with stretching and exercises. I'm also taking anti inflamatories and icing the knee. The day after I saw the physio, I ran in the Northern 12 Stage at Heaton Park with little pain. The following week I put in about 75 miles including a 20 on the Saturday and it started to hurt! I've had 4 day's rest and am going to resume training tonight. I'm not out of London yet but I'm still on a knife edge.

Our sport can be so rewarding and yet the most unforgiving one there is....









Cheers for asking...

Andrew.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Good Luck Andrew, hope it works out ok. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was once told I was slow.

I replied that I only had one other speed....................slower


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Andrew,

Sorry to hear that a knee might put you out of the London "biggest road race in the World" Marathon.

I sympathise - have been running for the past 26 years of so .................not on road for the last 16 give or take a bit.

Had to see my doctor and during conversation he asked if I was running still, I said yes and he then suggested that I buy a bike to rest my legs (from impact) during the summer and concentrate more and more on off-road..........the off road advantages being that there is less impact on the joints, greater strengthening in the legs,feet and ankles as each foot fall is different and you never suffer "camber" problems from slogging endlessly around the same road circuit!!

Your times are b****y impressive..............mine pale into insignificance by comparison:

at 43Yrs 8 mile road race in slightly over 42 mins (worked out at 5' 56" per mile as a 6 min + miler I was to say the least chuffed).

The most recent achievement at 50 Yrs (on never more that once a week off-road training of 4 to 6 miles) was 3 hours 39mins 48secs for a 20 mile coastal cliff path run..............a hell of a lot of up and down some of it easily in excess of 150 metres - that was tiring!!

I found your comments about stretching interesting - the on-going runner's debate to stretch or not to stretch!! - I was under the impression that current research and thinking had shown that there is no positive reduction in the possibility of injury in those who stretch in fact the contrary. There is an argument that goes along the lines of over flexible joints (from being stretched) cannot stand up to distance running, hence more not less injury.

That said I have always been given the recommendation to stretch as part of warm down/cool down if for no other reason than to reduce muscle stiffness.

Good luck for London, Hope it all comes together......................these things can heal very quickly in the right hands!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Shaky, Bareges,

Thanks for the words of encouragement - I did an easy 35 min run tonight and it feels a bit better. I may have to settle for a slightly slower time to what I wanted but we'll have to see...

Cheers,

Andrew.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Ran the London Marathon yesterday after the knee injury scare. Everything was going great, I was motoring along at a great pace until about 18 and a half miles where I slipped on a wet manhole cover and came crashing down to the floor, smashing both knees, my elbow and my right wrist. I got up and tried to go on for another mile and a half but it just wasn't to be. I had to pull out as my legs just seized up and were going nowhere. There was blood p*ssing out everywhere and the St John's Ambulance had to patch me up. I could've cried after all the hard work and sacrifices I've made.









I'd just like to say how fantastic the St John's Ambulance people are for doing what they do, the event staff and the Police who helped me get back to the finish where all my gear was. I'd also like to thank the lovely members of the public who offered me drinks, food and support as I was hobbling about like a loon! if anything good did come from yesterday it was that people's kindness restored my faith in human nature and made me re-evaluate things.

London 2006 wasn't meant to be for me. But I'll be back! 

Andrew


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Andrew







, I'm much impressed with anyone who takes part









Sorry it wasn't to-be for you in 2006.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I was wondering how you'd gone on Andrew







. Sounds like it was a "spiritual" rather than "glorious" experience







.

I went to the pub instead - that was spiritual too  .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Better luck next year Andrew


----------



## sparkling (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrew, maybe you have to take a rest first then prepare for the next marathon?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Running_man said:


> Ran the London Marathon yesterday after the knee injury scare. Everything was going great, I was motoring along at a great pace until about 18 and a half miles where I slipped on a wet manhole cover and came crashing down to the floor, smashing both knees, my elbow and my right wrist. I got up and tried to go on for another mile and a half but it just wasn't to be. I had to pull out as my legs just seized up and were going nowhere. There was blood p*ssing out everywhere and the St John's Ambulance had to patch me up. I could've cried after all the hard work and sacrifices I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Silver Hawk said:


> Well done Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raketakat said:


> I was wondering how you'd gone on Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it was more spiritual than glorious - I now feel like joining you in the pub to drown my sorrows and that's coming from a teetotaller!











JoT said:


> Better luck next year Andrew


Cheers John and Silver Hawk, I hope I'll be posting here next year with a good result.



sparkling said:


> Andrew, maybe you have to take a rest first then prepare for the next marathon?


Hi Sparkling, I'll probably have two weeks easy training / rest pending the state of the bruises then get back into the swing of things, looking for another marathon in a few months. To let all this training go to waste now would be a missed opportunity. In February, I ran a 20 mile race in 1:56 and two days later, did 16 x 400 on the track at sub 5 min mile pace so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.

Welcome to the forum by the way!









Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Started reading your post and went from 'oh great he did it!' to 'oh **** I can't believe it'.

Hard luck mate, after all the injury worries too, as you say some things are not meant to be. I hope you can patch yourself up soon and post up a good time in your next one.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you didn't make the distance for all the wrong reasons







- still 18 1/2 miles of London's streets is nothing to be ashamed of............well done














.

Wet manhole covers - lethal









There's always next year!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Andrew,

I was wondering how you had got on, you managed to overcome the injury worry then the roof falls in.









Bad luck bud, you must be very disappointed. Still, 18 miles is one hell of a run.

Always next year bud.

Kind Regards,









Dave......


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Well done Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jade will be pleased to accept you into her fan club









http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/entertainment/cel...ticmarathonfall


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Bad luck Andrew, really sorry to hear your misfortune.... I've a few mates ran yesterday and I went up the road and watched (I live about 10 mins from Tower Bridge!).

Was a fantastic sight all those bobbing runners in the main mass, and the elite men & women were blindingly quick









I'm just getting into running, encouraged by a workmate who I ran a bit with while she was training for the marathon. She completed in 4 hours so I reckon thats my target.... I currently do a 50 minute 10k, which is far from earth-shattering but is on track for a decent time if I can multiply my distance by 4 over the next 12 months!

better luck next time mate, jon


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thankyou everyone for all the positive comments - I'll almost definitely do another before next year just to 'scratch the itch' as it were.

I was thinking about a new watch as a consolation but me and the 710's just decided to get a new car so all spending is now off! I'll just have to keep on admiring everyone elses on here!

Andrew.


----------

